
The myth of NoSQL (vs. RDBMS) agility - lukaseder
https://blog.dbi-services.com/the-myth-of-nosql-vs-rdbms-agility-adding-attributes/
======
tW4r
This is only tangentially related, but what performance do you experience with
NoSQL in production with little writes, many (variously sorted and filtered)
queries?

I am thinking of fiddling with e-commerce and want to have many different
categories each having multiple attributes of different types (not just
varchars but also ints and doubles I could sort by)

~~~
TheCoelacanth
NoSQL is a much more diverse category than RDBMS, so it will depend on the
specific NoSQL DB you are talking about.

The document-store type NoSQL DBs that I've had experience with are absolutely
terrible at flexible filtering. RDBMSs are much better for that type of thing.

